# 10 Gallon Side tanks (Shrimp and Clownkillifish breeders)



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I have taken snapshots of two of my sidetanks that I havnt posted on here about.
A 10 gallon shrimp breeder and a 10 gallon Clownkillifish breeder :bigsmile: Enjoy.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Not great shots, these guys are a PITA to take photos of.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good. What is that yellow shrimp called? I like the colour.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Yellow Shrimp ...


----------



## kmc5 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow so many pregnant shrimps and little yellow JR. Nice!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

How many shrimp are in this photo? 









and I reset the growout tank into a Clown Killifish Breeder, couldn't resist Fantasy's sale X_X


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How big gets those clown killies ,is 10 gallon big enough to keep and breed them. 

Like that fish a lot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They grow to 1.5" and 10 gallons is enough to keep (and possibly breed),


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

ID on this plant?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice looking clown killifish, how many do you have in there? Its one species i haven't tried yet, but willing to give it a shot.Are they easy to keep?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I had 8 in there. I just recently sold them to a friend. They were not difficult to keep at all, I did 40% water changes a week straight from the tap and was just feeding some Nutrafin flakes (growing them out cheaply until I start conditioning them with livefood+aged almond leaf water). I say give it a go!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good to know, something to consider and most likely due in the near future thanks for the info!



Momobobo said:


> I had 8 in there. I just recently sold them to a friend. They were not difficult to keep at all, I did 40% water changes a week straight from the tank and was just feeding some Nutrafin flakes (growing them out cheaply until I start conditioning them with livefood+aged almond leaf water). I say give it a go!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> ID on this plant?


It's Watersprite~
How to grow and decorate with watersprite, Ceratopteris thalictroides, with pictures


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you^


----------

